#  , :    9  (3 ) 2015 .

## .

*             9  (3 ) 2015 .*.        . 

* ,     (,   ..)!      ()    /      -,     20           / -!*  


*   -1   !*

.       .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

   ,      ,         2015    .


  ,    ()  ,     ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

* 1.  * 
*!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      26  (.. 25  ).*           ,     ,     ,  .      6%     .

     15%  !     

1.    ,  4  ( :   59  26.02.15,    .  20.07.2015) -   20  (  )  26  (  ).      . 

2.              ,           ,     -1    16      , 20        (   :   194  04.06.15).      .     -1.  

3.      ,                .         .  2011        .

4.      ,                 .      .    2011        .

5.           . -1152028( :    -7-11/895  24.11.2011  .  05.11.2013)     30 . ,    ,  ,      .       ,  .

* 2.   :*
*   2013      !*

1.    ,  4  ( :   59  26.02.15,    .  20.07.2015) -   20  (  )  26  (  ).      . 

2.              ,           ,     -1    16      , 20        (   :   194  04.06.15).      .     -1.  

3.           .  Ė1152016 ( :   -7-3/353@  04.07.14)     20 .     26  (.. 25   ).   

4.      ,                .         .  2011        .

5.      ,                 .         .    2011        .

6.           . -1152028( :    -7-11/895  24.11.2011  .  05.11.2013)     30 . ,    ,  ,      .       ,  . 

* 3.     :*
  !  :Smilie:           26  (.. 25  )

     6%       .


* 4.     :*
,     3 : 

1.    ,  4  ( :   59  26.02.15,    .  20.07.2015) -   20  (  )  26  (  ).      . 

2.              ,           ,     -1    16      , 20        (   :   194  04.06.15).      .     -1.  

* 5.     :*
1.           .  Ė1152016 ( :   -7-3/353@  04.07.14)     20 .     26  (.. 25   ).            http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/430689/

* 6.     :*
,     5 :

1.    ,  4  ( :   59  26.02.15,    .  20.07.2015) -   20  (  )  26  (  ).      . 

2.              ,           ,     -1    16      , 20        (   :   194  04.06.15).      .     -1.  

* 7.     :*
1.        . -1151001 ( :   -7-3/558@  29.10.2014)    26 , .. 25  .    .      ! 


* 8.     :*
,     7 :

 1.    ,  4  ( :   59  26.02.15,    .  20.07.2015) -   20  (  )  26  (  ).      . 

2.              ,           ,     -1    16      , 20        (   :   194  04.06.15).      .     -1..

----------


## Foxns_

,   !

----------


## Drimo4ka

,   !)
 ,           (   ), , -  .  ,    .. :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Drimo4ka*,        :Smilie:     ?

----------


## Linuxoid

"*     27* "    "*     27* "

  !

----------


## .

*Linuxoid*, .   ,  ,   -     :Smilie:

----------


## Drimo4ka

> *Drimo4ka*,           ?


 :Redface:   ,          :Big Grin:   :Smilie: 

     .     ,  -   ,       .. ,    .  ?   ,  , "" -,      ?..

----------


## .

, .

----------


## Drimo4ka

"....  1  2015   ,  ,   ,    5  173  ,           25  ,        .

,          4     .  ,          :  1 ,  2 ,  3    ..."

  - ..

----------


## SERGEITU

.
  -,                 ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## SERGEITU

))

----------

!
    ,       (   ).    






        . ?

----------


## .



----------


## 551

, ,     .          . .

----------


## .

25 .     ,

----------

!        48..   2015.,       ?

----------


## Snegoorka

!

----------

, !
 "         . -1152028( :    -7-11/895  24.11.2011  .  05.11.2013)    30 "    .

----------

> !        48..   2015.,       ?


     ...

----------

> ...


  :Shok:    .        , -  - .,  .          ? . -?        ?

----------

?  "",  1152016 (((

----------


## .

> 48..   2015.,       ?


         -    .

----------


## .

**,

----------

> -    .


 ,*.*!    ,      (        -  25 )             01.10.2016.?

----------


## .



----------


## CEBEP

*.*,    !       ))).     2013.      ,   ?

----------


## .



----------


## 15

> -    .


,        ?

----------


## .

,       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 15

> ,       ?


  ,   ,    ,     ,       .   !

----------


## 551

!

----------


## .

> ,   ,    ,     ,       .   !


     ""   :Frown:

----------


## 74

, ,.     01.10.2015   .       ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


 ,
    ?  ?

----------


## .

*BOGDANOZKA*,

----------


## 74

> ,


,

----------

:   ,       ,    ,     ,                ,   ,        ,    . 
  -       ?           ,            ?              ?

----------


## bumer76

!          .    ,    .    .           ?

----------

.      ? ,  .

----------


## .

> -       ?


   .




> .    ,    .    .


,     ?  ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .

----------


## bumer76

,

----------


## .

*bumer76*,   ,     .     .         ?

----------

! ., , ,          .   ,       3   12 ,            .  ,    ,      15  (  3   ),          .      , .  4         -      ,     ...    (,   ...) ,  -          3    ??    !

----------


## .

,          9

----------

> ,          9


  .      ?     ?

----------


## Enic

> ?  "",  1152016 (((




 ,     ,    ,      3   .

----------


## Sverzok

,   ?   ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,   ?   ,     ?


    ?  ,

----------


## Sverzok

! ,   ,  - .

----------


## Tanzilya

.        ,   .        -          ,      ?         ?   .

----------


## .

,            . 
  , .       ,

----------

! ,      15%.     ,  09.09.15   ,    ( ),          ,       2015 .          3  2015.?

----------


## .

**,     .       .

----------

09.09.15     ..     ?

----------


## .

?    ,         .

----------

,      ,      ,       ,         ?    :-)

----------

,   .. ..      ,        3 ?

----------


## .

-       ,         .                   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,     ) ,     ..  ,     ,    ?

----------


## .

3   .

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/430689/.      -

----------

!:-)

----------


## Bee_Maja

.   9 ,  4 ,          ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,      9 ?

----------

!
  4    ,  " 1  ...  26.02.15  59",    " .  20.07.2015"?
    ,         .

----------


## .

**,  4-   .        .

----------

> **,  4-   .        .


 !

----------


## !

. 
 01.01.16    .
         .  .
  -             ?       ,   01.01.16,    ,     .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 





> 


         ?

----------


## Enic

> -             ?


 :yes:   ,  
     , 25 .        .

----------


## !

> ?


   ,         ,         ))) :Smilie:

----------


## !

!   .  :yes: 
       " "      .

----------

!    ,     . ,        +  ,      ???      ,      ?

----------


## .



----------


## !

-          .            .     .

            , ?

----------


## .

.    25

----------


## !

!   ! :Smilie:  :Wow:

----------


## zloy manager

.




> ,     (,   ..)!      ()    /      -,     20          / -!


/    2 
  ,   3-      ?

----------


## .

*zloy manager*, ,

----------


## zaika.no

!   ,   .            ,         , ..    .  ?

----------


## JullSen

!
  10  4-.  7-8:    ,       ()   ,        . 
- , /   ,        (2 ).     ?

----------


## .

> , ..    .  ?

----------


## persona

4-      1  "     ....".    ,    ".     ?  ,   ,     , ..   ,     -  .  ,   ?

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## zaika.no

..        ...

----------


## .

*zaika.no*,       .       ,    ?       ?        .
,         ,

----------


## Glawbuch

> !   ,   .            ,         , ..    .  ?

----------


## E_l_e_n_a

(-),   ?

----------


## .



----------


## Tatooo

!!    ,   .       (  .). 
1)       ? 
2)  / ?
3)  " "    ?

----------


## .

.         ))




> " "    ?

----------


## Tatooo

> .         ))


  :    ?      ?    ,           . ...

----------


## Tatooo

2 .....!!??

----------


## .



----------


## Tatooo

, . .  :
   20 ,       2 .....  20.09-01.10    ...   ??

----------


## .

. Ÿ

----------


## Tatooo

> . Ÿ


     ?    .....

----------


## Omenofluck

,  .     2    . 
  . 

       ,  ? 
 ,     ? / ... 

  -     ,        ?

----------


## .

> ?    ..


         . 



> ,  ?


 1000 .  .  
     ,

----------


## Omenofluck

""?    ,     ?  ? 

  ,      ?  -    . 
    ?

----------


## .

. ,        ,         
      ,          ,        .   .

----------


## Omenofluck

!
  ,       ?

----------


## .

.

----------

!

,    ?       +  ,   , 
  ,   ,   ,        ?

 !

----------


## .

> +


  .     http://www.klerk.ru/doc/431882/

----------

,    !
      ,     25 ,         , ?

----------


## .



----------

,       ,    3 .
 15.07.15-16500
18.08.15-16500
17.09.15-12600
20.10.15 - 15600
  ,,? ,,?
         ?  ? ?

----------


## Tatooo

> . Ÿ


   .      4   ...

----------


## .

*Tatooo*,           3 .    ,    :Wink:

----------


## Tatooo

> *Tatooo*,           3 .    ,


   10     .....  .    - )

----------


## .

*Tatooo*,     .         .
,             




> - )


  ? ,      (  ),    .  ,         .

----------


## Tatooo

> *Tatooo*,     .         .
> ,             
> 
>   ? ,      (  ),    .  ,         .


          ?  ?

         (     ),     ....

----------


## .

> ?  ?


  ?  :Smilie:  




> (     ),     .


     ?         31  .     , .       
.55



> 2.    ,      1   31 ,               ,    .





> 4. ,   2  3  ,      ,          .     , ,                .


      .

----------


## Malika

.
     ,     . 
 ,    .      
       .  ?

----------


## .

-    ,      .       




>

----------


## Malika

> -    ,      .


.

----------


## Alexandr_42

, ,      ,  6%:
-       35000 
-  ,     
-     200 000 
       20727,53 . (  )
  ,  6%  35000 * (2100 )       ?*
          : 6%  200 000  20757,53  "-8727,53 " .  200    ! *:   2100 ,         1 ?*

----------


## .

> ,  6%  35000  (2100 )       ?


   ?    .
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/425053/

----------


## Alexandr_42

..   ,      ,       .. ?
  ,    6%      20757,53 ,       ,    31        30  2016.?

----------


## .

> ,      ,       .. ?


,    . -       .




> ,


        ,     .      ,     .   ,      1 ,

----------


## Alexandr_42

,           ,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> -       .


 :Good: 
 :Abuse:

----------


## Alexandr_42

,    ,    21.12.0215  :
- c 28  2015 .  21  2015 . (238 .   8.25%)   137 . 44 . (2100 .  8.25%  1/300  238 .)

: 137 . 45 . (   . 45 .)
.

----------


## .

> ,    ,    21.12.0215  :


      21 ?  21     ?
   .

----------


## 77

.       6%  2014. ( ).         -  01.05 ?  .

----------


## .

,   1 ,

----------


## 77

.  .

----------


## Alexandr_42

> 21 ?  21     ?
>    .


...           ?         . 20757,53 + ???

----------


## Glawbuch

> ...           ?         . 20757,53 + ???


  ,  ,   -   .

----------


## nadlen-0833

.          .      . ?

----------


## .

2016     6-

----------

!       15  ,    14 ?

----------


## .

.  2016

----------

,      ..

----------


## .

> , ,   ..   (14-17   ) : 
> 
>     1000 -   ,      ,      
> * 2100 - *       (2000  )
>     3000 -


.

----------

182 105 0101101 2100 110 ?

----------


## .

6%,

----------


## Alexandr_42

,

----------


## 7

2015                 ?

----------


## .

,        .   -

----------


## 7

?      ,         ?

----------


## .



----------

